# Too risky to hand out on Halloween?



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Would these be inappropriate to give to the TOTs? :devil:










At $3 apiece it would be pricey, but I bet you'd get some screams...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Lol!
Let's see what's on my list....hmmmm ah yes, not going to Otaku's house for Halloween....check!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahahaha!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Not at all. Kids get to much candy on that night anyway. This is more in the line of passing out bad dreams. I'm in.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Took me a second to see what was in that lollipop:googly:

Is it meant to be eaten or is it plastic? Personally, I think it's cool, but it might be one of those things you only give to older ToTs.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It's candy, but I think I wouldn't want to try one...


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

The company HotLix.com sells these. I saw them last year at Transworld and couldn't stop eating the chocolate covered crickets they had out as samples. We ordered a bunch of items from them and handed the stuff out for Halloween 2013. Yes they are a bit expensive so I wouldn't recommend handing them out to everyone, but for people you know and they know you're weird, it was fun to hand out.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

So cool! But I think I'll pass.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Uhmmmmmm...Scorpion.......Yum!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

$2k in candy?!!? No way..

RandalB


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool, but I am never eating a bug....period!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I think for the extra special TOTs they would be cool....


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I like it!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I have seen these on the counter in liquor stores


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

I think you'd certainly change some lives with those. Either they'd never be allowed to trick-or-treat again or they'd probably grow up with a healthy respect and interest in nature!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Are those suckers tequila flavored? As long as the whole thing is edible, I don't see why you shouldn't pass them out. especially to the older kids... Would I want one?? only to look at- not to eat.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

They are actually quite tasty......we got som for our students a few years back....most of the kids enjoyed them....but it's just too costly when you can go to Wally World and pick up a bag of 30 - 36 pieces of goid brands of candy fir 2.88!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Well my thoughts to those put off on the cost....just exactly how much did you spend on your decorations hmmm?? These could be sugary, inexpensive nightmares waiting to happen! These could inflect life long memories (good or bad) much more effectively than any foam tombstone or plastic skeleton! 


And as far as actually eating one.. well, I always said I'd eat anything....once.:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I couldn't do it. I'm allergic.


----------

